# My Scale Miniature Turnings



## Tom McMillan (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi guys.  For the past year and a half I've been making and selling scale miniatures (mostly 1:12 scale which is 1" to a foot).  Most of the vases are approximately 1" tall.  Since I started guess I've made over 1200 items now.  Anyway, thought I'd share some recent ones.












This has been a lot of fun and sales are mostly to folks who enjoy Dollhouses or miniature collectors.  There is a group at www.CDHM.org where we have a turning forum that I moderate.  If anyone's interested I think you need to sign up but it's free, and when you do go down to the turning forum---we have a lot of topics about miniature turning.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 3, 2006)

Beautiful work, Tom.


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice work. Thanks for the tip...I will have to check that website out!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 3, 2006)

Really nice!

Turning miniatures can become addicting, but I guess you know that.[]


----------



## pete00 (Dec 3, 2006)

nice work Tom, tanks for posting the link, ill have to check it out....


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## penhead (Dec 3, 2006)

Those are awesome Tom, very nice job.  I love the shape/color of all of them.

I would love to try something like that but with 'my' eyes, would prob need binoculars to see to turn them []


----------



## Tom McMillan (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!!  Yes, John--my eyes aren't too great.  But, it's amazing---after doing a few 1/2 scale (1/2" to a foot), and a very few 1/4 scale (1/4" to a foot), these seem large to me now.

I don't want to discourage anyone from trying this, but it has been very competetive and my prices are down a lot from last year.  Several turners who have become friends have dropped out of EBAY where I sell most of my miniatures.  I've been fairly lucky to have started when I did and to have a small following for my work.  However, there are others with much more miniature experience that get a very good price for a lot of their work.

You can see my EBAY listings if you'd like at:  http://tinyurl.com/exj7q

In addition to my miniatures, I did just list a birdhouse ornament, and one of my handcarved Cross pens.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Beautiful work, Tom.



Ditto:


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 3, 2006)

Those are awesome.  I wish my full sized ones turned out that well.


----------



## btboone (Dec 3, 2006)

Great work Tom.  As you may know, live steam locomotives are often built to a 1" scale.  My dad used to belong to a live steam club where the trains pulled people around the track on the small flat bed cars fitted with seats.  He built a full train station in 1" scale, so it was something like 40" long and had great detail.  I wonder if there might be some kind of a niche market for turned items to these people.  

Ebay sounds like the best approach, where the people find you.


----------



## darbytee (Dec 4, 2006)

Very cool Tom, and what a great way to use cutoffs. What kind of tools do you use for these?


----------



## Tom McMillan (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Bruce---I'll have to take a look at the model railroader's groups---good idea.  

Fred, I've had to make up some small tools.  I've used an old screwdriver, an old ice pick, and a couple dental type tools and shaped the metal into a turning tool shape.  Most of these I use for hollowing---just haven't been able to find any commercial tool yet small enough for the hollowing on these.  I do have a very small mini set from Grizzly, and a fairly new mini set I got from Penn State that works well.  Also, I do use some larger tools for the outside until I get to the detail.


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 4, 2006)

Geez Tom,  I can't even see things that small, let alone turn something that small!!

Fantastic work!


----------



## bnoles (Dec 4, 2006)

Tom,

Those are FANTASTIC!  Look like a lot of fun also.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 4, 2006)

nice work tom , thansk for the link ill have to check it out as well.

pete


----------



## chigdon (Dec 4, 2006)

Excellent looking pieces.  I have seen them on Ebay before.  Bow I might have to buy some.


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 5, 2006)

Great looking turnings, amazing size, looks like you had fun.


----------

